# Collets Longer Pocket Watch



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Currently in Paris and picked up this pocket watch. Any info appreciated. Missing crown and maybe a few other things but would be nice to put a year on it. Hope the link works as I'm not able to get to my regular photo server

Image 1


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

OK

Back from Paris and have uploaded some pictures. Hopefully we might be a bit wiser. Looking forward to reading some of the scratches within the case.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are your plans for it?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Not sure yet. Needs a stem and crown, but the sub second works when the wheel is given a gentle blow. Ive taken off the front cover and it is bright white despite the yellow look from the acrylic

I might see how much of the water damage I can clean and see if I can get it working.

Would be nice to get a bit of history on the brand and age.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Managed to take some bits off and under the dial was CG or GC and 1602. Any idea of maker?


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Since you have the dial off, a picture of the setting mechanism could be helpful in identifying the movement.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

If no one comes back to you sooner, I'll look through the old movement books when I get back work in 2 weeks.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Collet is actually a technical term in jewellery, but it is also the name of a jewellers in Longwy ( A Commune in France) which apparently traded from c.2005 until recently, retailing jewellery and watches. Obviously, your interesting pocket watch goes way back long before 2005, but the Collet name may have been associated with Longwy jewellers and watch retailers in past periods.

Frustratingly, I cannot so far find the unusual trade mark on your watch movement; it seems to be a stylized oval buckle. The term, "Argentan," on your watch relates to an alloy known as nickel silver, which was produced as a cheap alternative to true silver, especially in the later 19th century and on into the early twentieth century. The word, "Argentan" itself is one of many such terms for nickel silver widely used to "pretend" that the metal was actually silver, with Argentan probably being a French variant. In fact, the trade mark on your watch case, containing the word, Argentan, should be traceable to a particular company.

I will keep looking for information about your Collet, Longwy, pocket watch but it may be one of those impossible tasks.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing is impossible lol

All I have managed to find out is that it is a pin set pocket watch and this type of mechanism was 19th century early 20th.

Any advice on how to get the movement out of the case as the pin setter is confusing me.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Try turning the 2 screws lower down on either side


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Best way to remove the water stains on the inner and outer case ?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, managed to find out a bit of info from a French forum.

The watch was made by Claude Crettiez so I am guessing it was CC and not CG or GC. Since finding out this info I have managed to find some identical movements with interesting reading. Just in case anyone in the future has a similar quest, the info I have found is below courtesy of Google Translate.

Very high quality French pocketwatch from end of the 19th century in perfect working order . High grade Chronometer from Claude Crettiez made in Arâche , Haute savoie , France . As often Crettiez did'nt put his name on the dial . Instead of doing that he only put 'Chronomètre' or nothing at all . That way he gave the distributors the opportunity to put there own name . The quality of the caliber can compete very well with those of the very well known Swiss manufactures and Crettiez tought that his name was more appropriate on the inside .


----------

